

Where to move in the Bay area? - rokhayakebe

I am thinking about moving  to SF, but I am not familiar with the area. Where is good area to live? I want to be somewhere close to shops etc so i can ride a bike to most places. I am not trying to spend a lot money. 
======
ardit33
All of Sillicon Valley is just a strip mall wasteland. If you are European, or
lived in Boston/Nyc/D.C. it will be the most boring place in earth to live. (I
have no clue how people living there are not shooting themselves with a
shotgun. maybe paxil is helping). San Jose was named the most boring large
City of USA (actually it is more of a suburb itself). SF is much more fun, but
it has its problems of bums, trash, urine smelling streets, car break ins,
ugly girls with no fashion sense, etc.... ah and lots of fog. But there is
lots of stuff to do, good night life, great house music scene, you can walk to
places.

Rents are crazy right now, and it is VERY VERY hard to find a decent place for
a decent ammount. Get ready to pay 1600/mo per bedroom, or $2200/mo + for a
two bedroom.

Berkeley is fun too. It would be my second choice as a place to be. Avoid Palo
Alto, and most of the Peninsula, same boring stuff as south bay. Oakland can
be very gheto, and not safe, (except few pockets such as Montclaire, )

~~~
rokhayakebe
thank you for the details

------
aristus
It sounds like you are unattached and without kids, so the short answer is SF.

San Francisco is expensive. The Mission District is best IMO: good nightlife,
good transport, but the noise, fog, and urine-in-the-street levels are lower
than the Tenderloin. Expect to pay 1600+ for a 1 bedroom.

I have friends who live in East Oakland, and love it. It's much cheaper and
very accessible if you land near a BART station.

~~~
rokhayakebe
thanks will chek although i believe 1600 is way too much for me.

~~~
ardit33
Get roomates than. With another roomate, you can split a $2200 bedroom, and
end up paying around $1100, which is more reasonable. Another warning: Find a
job before coming here. It can be hard to find a good one, and usually takes
time. The city is expensive, and there is lots of fun things to do, and you
will see that money evaporates fast in here. The only other place more
expensive in SF is NYC.

------
gibsonf1
San Francisco is the best place to live that I know of.

